# NetGear WG111v2 Wireless Isn't Working



## Burjo (May 1, 2009)

G'day all,

My system is a Intel(R) Core(TM)2 Quad CPU Desktop.
I'm running Duel Boot with Vista and XP Pro SP3.
I have only just Installed the XP the other day.

The Family has a Desktop Connected ADSL with a 2WIRE Gateway 2701HGV-W that is working fine.

I am using to connect to the net a Netgear WG111v2 Wireless USB with is running off their modem.

using the Bigpond Install CD i got the Vista connecting perfectly, BUT am unable to get the XP Partition to connect at all.

I have also tried using the WinXP setup but no joy.

Is there any outstanding issues with this Driver and XP.

Please let me know what info you need to help with this issue.

Thanks

Burjo.


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

What are the exact symptoms on the XP machine?


Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *devmgmt.msc*

Please respond to *all* the following steps.


Under *Network adapters*, please tell me all the devices listed. 
Are there any devices under *Network adapters* that have a red x displayed?
Also, are there any devices anywhere in the *Device Manager* display with yellow *?* or *!* displayed?



Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* to open a command prompt:

In the command prompt window that opens, type type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

IPCONFIG /ALL

Right click in the command window and choose *Select All*, then hit *Enter* to copy the contents to the clipboard.
Paste the results in a message here.

If you are on a machine with no network connection, use a floppy, USB disk, or a CD-RW disk to transfer a text file with the information to allow pasting it here.


----------



## Burjo (May 1, 2009)

Thanks for your reply Johnwill

exact symptoms on the XP machine:

Using the Bigpond install CD provided it wont complete. and states i need to connect via cables not wireless.
with the XP Wizard it wont let me set up manually. it said (Depending on the wireless software running on this computer, the Wireless network setup might not work. For details, se article 871122 in the microsoft knowledge base on microsoft.com).

I have a Red PC Icon on the bottom right saying netgear is disconnected
____________________________
The Device Manager:

1394 Net Adapter
Intel(R) 82566DC-2 Gigabit Network Connection
NETGEAR WG111v2 54Mbps Wireless USB 2.0 Adapter

There is nothing with a ? or !
____________________________
IPCONFIG /ALL

Microsoft Windows XP [Version 5.1.2600]
(C) Copyright 1985-2001 Microsoft Corp.

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : mark
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcast
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

Ethernet adapter Wireless Network Connection 4:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR WG111v2 54Mbps Wireless USB
2.0 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-33-85-33-C7

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82566DC-2 Gigabit Network C
onnection
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-C0-27-7A-9B

*Here is the connections for Vista that are working.... Could Help*

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.0.6000]
Copyright (c) 2006 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Users\PC_USER>IPCONFIG /ALL

Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Mark
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
DNS Suffix Search List. . . . . . : gateway.2wire.net

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : NETGEAR WG111v2 54Mbps Wireless USB 2.0 A
dapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1F-33-85-33-C7
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::a577:e2d4:bc11:f98f%12(Preferred)
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.3(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.0
Lease Obtained. . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, 2 May 2009 10:38:55 AM
Lease Expires . . . . . . . . . . : Saturday, 9 May 2009 10:38:55 AM
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.138
DHCP Server . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.138
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 268443443
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.138
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Ethernet adapter Unidentified:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Intel(R) 82566DC-2 Gigabit Network Connec
tion
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-1C-C0-27-7A-9B
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 6:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-00-54-55-4E-01
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:cf2e:3096:286f:82b:f5ff:fffc(Prefe
rred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::286f:82b:f5ff:fffc%9(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 7:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.{69FAB1A9-7539-4423-82BF-48DB45531
60A}
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 9:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . : gateway.2wire.net
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : isatap.gateway.2wire.net
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::5efe:10.0.0.3%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 10.0.0.138
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter Local Area Connection* 10:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : 6TO4 Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


Thanks Burjo


----------

